# PEACE AMONG PUPPIES & A FURBELLY IN A PEAR TREE



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*I've finally managed to post some pix . The Boyz, as they are known, are getting along pretty well, though Biscuit definitely is jealous now and plays too hard with Heath, so we must supervise constantly!

The first 3 pix show them together in bed~~happened once when Heath crawled in with Biscuit. Check out THAT LOOK Biscuit is giving me in the first shot. Talk about reproachful, LOL !

The next one shows what happened when Biscuit banged to get into Heath's ex-pen, then pushed Heath out of his little puppy bed and even took his toy away. Look at that baffled expression on little Heath-y's face ! What a mean big bro !!!!!

Finally, a fur-belly shot of the little one. He is a total love-bug.

SILENT NIGHT: He has not made a single peep or bark for two straight nights, after I fed him treats in his crate and sprayed a calming spray on his bedding. YAY !!!!

WISHING ALL MY FORUM FRIENDS A MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE !!
love, Amy, Biscuit, and Heath *


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures, Amy. Heath and Biscuit are so adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What darling pictures. It looks like each of them is taking turns making you feel guilty for the other one's presence or behavior. Poor Heath, getting booted out of his own bed--which Biscuit doesn't fit, anyway! Ha!

Merry Christmas to you and your fun little bundles of fur.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Adorable! Heath brings out all the color in Biscuit too.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What cute pictures. LOL. To funny. They sure are handsome boys.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What cute boys Amy. The look on Biscuits face in the first picture - good thing he can't talk!!!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Amy, what gorgeous boys you have! I agree with Jill, it's best you not know what Biscuit was thinking in that first picture!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I loved seeing the pics and reading your comments. Please make sure you post the name of that calming spray as I may have to try that out next time Pablo will be confined on his carrier for a trip!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy,
Those pictures are adorable! I think Biscuit is just showing Heath who's boss. They are so cute together! I love Heath's color! What a cutie!:kiss:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Glad y'all are enjoying the pix, thank you.

I have been trying to get Heath to use a pee pad. He just wants to shred it or fly it as a kite. Because it is rainy and cold here, I need a fallback method , also for when we go out for hours. Biscuit used pee pads from the get-go and it was a wonderful rainy day solution.

So today I bought a pee pad frame and that spray that attracts them to pee on it. We left him in the ex-pen for several hours with it while we went out for Xmas Eve dinner with DD 2 & her BF . Returned to find the entire pee pad finely shredded in the lovely expensive frame. He had held his pee the whole time. I give up, you win Heath. ound:

Maryam, this calming spray is called "Comfort Zone Spray, with D. A.P. dog appeasing pheromone for canine behavior modification"~~entire label. 
and as I recall it cost an unbelievable $49 for 60 ml at a small local pet store. But it is magic in a bottle, worth every penny!*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So sweet!*

Two adorable babies...and they look happy together too!

Riki and Daisy do not like to touch. They will sleep near each other but growl if either one touches the other. I wonder why they do this? Your two seem very content close together.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how I got the pee pad to work*

If the puppy had an accident, I wiped it up with the wee pad, so the smell was there. She got the idea.

The idea of using it as a kite makes me smile, that is a havanese for you. The challenge I still have with wee pads is they look like little carpets! I wish I had trained mine in a litter box. You will note we do not have one single carpet in our house now.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Actually, Linda, Biscuit doesn't want to be that close to Heath. Poor Heath wants to cuddle. I just happened to catch them at a rare moment. Biscuit is being stand-offish. 
Oh, thanks for the pee pad solution, I'll try it! But Heath will probably shred it first. He is extremely Havanese in his shredding behaviors. While Biscuit never shred any paper, ever. Just like siblings each is unique.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Amy, your boys are so adorable, I am just loving their stories and pictures.

That look is priceless! Kind of like...."Who's idea was it to get a PUPPY?"

Heaths color is just so beautiful and he looks so soft I just want to rub my face on that little belly!

What a pair they make 
Beverly


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures of the boys! I know that look that Biscuit is giving. I have seen it often around here in the last few months Happy Holidays!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! 

Biscuit is just telling Heath who is the boss. "I will sleep where I want," says Biscuit. Biscuit looks very comfortable in the little bed. 

Poor Heath looking, on....thinking, "he is in my bed Mom, now what?"

I love the expressions!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How adorable is that picture of them together in the bed????
Oh, it just warms your heart!~!! 

Merry Christmas Amy!! And to your pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

I had forgotten the visions of Bailey running down the hallway, his pee pad kite whipping in the breeze, but your description brought it all back and made me smile. The fact that Heath held it all the while you were out is good. I'd be grateful for his wanting to go outside. That was a concept Bailey got almost from the start, but Milo . . . oy vey!

I love your photos of the boys. I'd be very surprised if Biscuit doesn't give in to the little ball of fluff soon and become his best bud. After a bit of a jealous start that happened rather quickly in my house. 

I love, love, love Heath's coloring. What a cutie he is. I want to reach right through the monitor and hug him, so please do it for me. And an extra kiss on his belly wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, they are both adorable! Love the pics.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The expression on Biscuit's face is priceless. 
The puppy is absolutely beautiful and the picture of them sleeping together should be framed immediately!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, Heath is adorable. Both boys are. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures...sooooo cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you Amy! Is this the one? http://www.petguys.com/-039079056880.html


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What wonderful photos!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
I love the photos. What a cute twosome you have!
Heath's coloring is so beautiful.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Maryam, the packaging and price look somewhat different, but the name/concept are basically the same. Though mine doesn't say Farnam. Perhaps it changed since I bought it 6 months ago. Sounds similar enough, though, so I say go for it. At that low price, I will order some more myself.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Amy, it really is a great price, isn't it? Have you seen the refill they offer for $14? When you put the spray in your shopping cart and proceed with the checkout it will show you the refill. I wonder if you could just order the refill and put it in your spray bottle?! Shipping is $7.50.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*ALMOST SQUASHING HEATH !*

*No I haven't gotten that far in the process, Maryam. You know, I don't know why you couldn't use your own spray bottle. It is a very simple pump sort of a spray. Wow, I really got ripped off on the one I paid $49 for . It was on Chestnut St. in San Francisco. Fortunately, a little goes a long way!

It is so nice to hear from so many old Forum friends in Heath's threads! :wave::hug:

But, on to today's topic: Christmas was lovely. Here is the funniest thing that happened. My husband brought out a fancy giftbag (and this year we had a "no gifts" policy because of the economy and we don't need another "thing" anyway) and announced with great seriousness that he had shopped for Biscuit!  AWWWWW. So the gifts were: a stuffed toy that is a bottle of PUPTRON (like Patron) tequila, and this huge pink flamingo with rope legs that makes sounds like the vegetable toys Kimberly first told us about on the Forum. Biscuit went berserk for it. I will have to photograph it for you all. Have you ever seen one? It's a winner.

And here is the worst thing that happened: DH, Biscuit, Heath, and I were all coming inside from the yard and I tripped on a little rug at the door, and Heath was right underneath me, and I stepped FULL WEIGHT onto his midsection. He let out the most bloodcurdling cry and before I could catch myself I did it AGAIN. It was horrifying. He seems to be okay, eating, pooping, peeing, playing, but we are watching him carefully. One problem with him is that he is always underfoot and I've already stepped on his paws several times. But his entire body!!! Has anyone else ever done this? I feel terrible about it.*


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, don't feel terrible! It sounds like he's fine, just keep an eye on him a little longer and see how he behaves once he's calmer. I stepped on Pablo MANY times and know exactly the 'bloodcurling cry' you mentioned. They learn, eventually.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

EEK, Amy! So sorry, I just went back to that website and checked the refill out. *It's the refill for the DIFFUSER!* So caution please!
But I found the calming spray on petedge for $26. http://health.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=45528&categoryId=221&parentCategoryId=193&productVariantId=122417&qty=1&itemGUID=767a9db9c0a86e68019c7c21d95ad148&shipTo=Me-27410&shipToZip=27410 It is more expensive than the first link I posted, but if you order stuff from them anyway, it's worth it, cause you save on the shipping costs.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Amy,

I have a soft spot for Heath...I think I love him!! He is just so cute. Casper was that color when he was a puppy, I just love the coloring.

I love the pictures of both of them. Like I post all the time, my two took awhile to bond together, but they are totally in love with each other now.

Thanks for posting the pictures...they put a big smile on my face


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, that is it, Maryam. Wow, great price, still. I'm going to order some asap.

You are so sweet, Lynn. I hope my two get along as well as yours ! I wonder if Heath will change color? Hope not. Right now he looks more like a little fox than a Hav, or a little woodland creature. So the name Heath (which we didn't give him) is perfect.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We stepped on Scooter many times, now he gets out of the way. ound: When he was just a few months old he jumped out of my arms and landed funny outside and began limping. I was crying, my daughter ran inside crying and DH came flying out to see what was wrong. We were leaving the next morning for a week at the beach and bringing him with us. I wanted to take him to the ER vet because he was limping but DH was the voice of reason, we watched him for a bit and within half an hour he was fine. Scared me to death though! They're tougher than we think.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Ann, I think they are pretty tough, or dogs wouldn't have survived for thousands of years. What a story ! Doesn't something always happen like that when you're leaving on vay-kay? LOL Classic. Anyway he is fine today.


----------

